# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Treasure Beach named Jamaica's best community for 2012

## BCBud

Here is article from today's newspaper.
Treasure Beach took lst place and won cash prize to assist them with ongoing community activies.  

http://jamaica-gleaner.com/gleaner/2...ews/news6.html

----------


## Jim-Donna

Yippie~~

----------


## all smiles

'cause it is!

----------

